# | if a sketch were words | [art journal]



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

four of six coffee cans painted for the non-profit organization I work for. free commission. 15 yrs.










close up.









close up









close up









close up









close up


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

You've definitely got talent! Keep it up!
Your drawings are really nice and painting just takes practice. I LOATHED it when i started out but it grows on you as you get better lol


----------

